

Writing a Windows Phone 7 game? Have a fallback plan - josephcooney
http://blogs.silverarcade.com/silverlight-games-101/13/silverlight-writing-a-windows-phone-7-game-have-a-fallback-plan/

======
wccrawford
While I think comparing sales on a platform that is years old to a platform
that is months old is silly, he has a good point with how the store works. It
is 1 step away from actively working towards killing Indie games.

------
golgo13
Here is my request: Let me filter! Meaning, when I am searching for Apps, I
don't want to see Music. This why is this not the default behavior?

